# Cheap Flickering LED Torches



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Since I'm new around here, I thought I'd toss in the little torches I just made to go on a parade banner. (permits for the real thing are a pain and having fire around a few hundred stumbling zombies is probably a bad idea.) The torches are about 4" across at the widest. They're not the highest quality I could do, but the spectators will be 20ft away so I wasn't too concerned with the flaws.

































They're going across the top of this banner


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice job.l I like the reuse of the plastic cups.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those came out nice.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, nothing wrong with those. Very cool atmosphere pieces for a zombie parade!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are great looking torches.


----------

